# abrir imagenes jpg ... desde consola

## parabolica0701

Hola 

Estoy empezando con Gentoo aunque ya hace tiempo me muevo con ubuntu.

Mi intencion es aprender a mnejar la consola en vez de usar un escritotio grafico

Me gustaria saber si es posible abrir una imagen jpg,gif... directamente desde la consola sin tener que abrir las X.

Gracias

----------

## timeBandit

Moved from Multimedia to Spanish.

----------

## Coghan

¡Bienvenido al foro!.

El paquete media-gfx/fbida es lo que estás buscando, contiene el ejecutable fbi, este es capaz de abrir multiples imágenes y ver los metadatos. Pero necesitas tener bien configurado tu framebuffer.

----------

## the incredible hurd

¡Bienvenido al foro!

Espero que notifiquen los moved en el mensaje original.

Como comenta Coghan, fbida es una solución:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ emerge -vp fbida
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Así lo tengo yo y me bloquea la máquina con nvidiafb, aunque con uvesafb funciona perfectamente. Adenás, con uvesafb siempre inicio las X, cosa que nunca hago con nvidiafb. Será cuestión de seguir probando, quitándole mtrr a nvidiafb, iniciando las X en modo vesa   :Sad:  etc. etc. para enviar un bug report a sus desarrolladores..

----------

## parabolica0701

Gracias coghan

Me he tenido que estudiar un poco lo del framebuffer pero al final lo he conseguido

gracias de nuev

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Yo creo que a ti lo que te interesa es la librería media-libs/libcaca, ya que puede pintar fotos como caracteres ASCII de colores. O quizás otra alternativa a libcaca pudiera ser media-libs/aalib .

Se puede conseguir que mplayer reproduzca películas así, pero recuerda que cuanta más resolución mejor quedará (¿quizás por eso te dijo Coghan que usaras el framebuffer?).

----------

## gringo

no es por nada pero hay que ser muy friki para ver una peli en ascii  :Razz: 

saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no es por nada pero hay que ser muy friki para ver una peli en ascii 
> 
> saluetes

 

 :Embarassed: 

Siempre quise hacer la prueba, ahora me da vergüenza...

----------

## parabolica0701

palmax ,

activando el framebuffer mplayer se ve perfectamente en color , pero si que con vlc ves la peli con caracteres ascii

Bon nadal

----------

